# Mathews Switchback Draw length ?



## doug (Oct 10, 2002)

I have a 27 cam and I was wondering if there's any way to shorten the draw length 1/4" to 1/2" . 
Thanks Doug


----------



## GRIM (Mar 8, 2006)

you can twist your string up on both ends to shorten it, the most I would go would be 4, this will put cam orientation out of wack slightly, but it will work.


----------



## doug (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. 

Doug


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Dl*

You can also untwist the cable if it has a number of twists in it. It takes less length change on the cable than it does on the string to make a difference on draw length.
Another option would be to put a 1/2" shorter cam on and then put a loop on to get your anchor where you want it.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

underrotating the cam will make the bow tune differently because of the uptake and intake of the cam will be off slightly. it will work but your best bet and for ease of tuning you would be better off finding a shorter dl cam for it and swapping them out. another option would be to buy a shoter release such as a scott wildcat or a truball short and sweet. anything with the trigger relatively close to the head will work as well as shortening your d-loop or shooting off the string.


----------



## doug (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks guys, I got a great deal on this switchback and absolutley love it.
Im just trying to get a little bit more relaxed on the draw. I feel a tiny bit extended to hold for a long period. I shoot a standard caliper release with my fore finger laying on top of the release, almost touching the nock. Im going to shorten my d-loop a little and look at some other releases for now.
Once again thanks for the replys.

Doug


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sneak , if he twisted up the string some and untwisted the cable wouldnt he be able to get the cam back to being oriented . Is my thinking on this correct or not Sneak. It seems like it should work this way but not real sure. Of course he is going to lose a little draw weight.


----------

